# New Kitten Not 8 Weeks....



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi there

I have Harley (4), Jinx (4 months) and my partner has came in today with a new kitten who is gorgeous but is no way 8 weeks, I have called the lady and she is determined that he is 8 weeks (the other kittens are all away). His wee eyes are still that blue/grey colour and I have just weighed him on my kitchen scales and he is just over 500g so even if he is just small for his age he cant be more than 6 weeks in my estimation. I ran out and got some kitten milk, Jinx is still on kitten wet food and Hills kitten dry food so wee Obe (the new kitten) has had his kitten milk and wet food (he has been eating like a truck),has gone to the toilet and is currently curled up in his bed.
Is there anything I should be specifically doing with him being so small? Im really wondering if I should get him a milk supplement like beaphar kitty milk? Poor little kitty


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

ah so cute but what a young one, 5-6 weeks at the most and only 500g wow very tiny, I hate hearing people selling their kittens at such a young age, how can they not care 

Best thing is to give the kitten back for his mum to bring up for another 6 weeks and for him to have the company of his siblings to socialise.

Would that be possible?


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Thats why I called her up but as I say she is saying that he is definately 8 weeks, she is not interested in taking him back and basically said that I could give him back if I didnt want him as she had someone else interested in him this morning anyway???? How rude! 
So I'd say returning him is not an option as it looks as though she is determined to get rid of them, the other kittens were all homed, my poor partner is devastated, he didnt realise it was just a wee baby and has been feeling very guilty.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Not ideal, but at least you have other cats that she can interact with. Probably better off with someone who cares that someone who clearly doesnt. Poor mummy cat 

I notice you called kitten he, surely its a tortie female?


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes sorry slip of the tongue with having my 2 boys! I have been calling her him all evening. Jinx is booked in with the vets on wed so I may call and see if I can take her too and get her checked out. Ive had to bathe her, she was not smelling to good either, Im having trouble typing as she is sitting on my laptop, monkey.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is such a beautiful little lady! :001_wub:
I don't have anything constructive to add in afraid, but couldn't leave without telling you and your baby off for making me even more kittycat broody!


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Im so sorry lol, she is totally gorgeous.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous!
But that must be so annoying How are your other boys with her?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

She is stunning. Reminds me a little of my Emi xx


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Harley is fine with her but then he is mister cool and generally ignores everyone as royalty does not mix with the riff raff  Jinx has had a few hisses at her and with her being so small I kept the meeting short, he is just a baby too so its all a little confusing for him, he is not sure if to play with her or chase her. I have ordered feliway to help everyone settle together so hopefully it arrives quickly!


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I have had Obe at the vets for a wee check up while Jinxy was getting his jabs and microchip and they think she is 6 weeks too. Had to get her some panacur suspension on Monday as the wee soul was full of worms, she is steadily gaining weight now and although Harley is still ignoring her, Jinx is now her best friend and although he can be boisterous with her they are getting on fab :thumbsup: I loves my kittys.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep a six week old kitten at the oldest. Why do sellers do this?  

But such a sweetie! I love torties!


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Its a sin, its mummy cat I feel really sorry for, I just hope she gets her spayed...... I have obe on Babycat Milk and Applaws kitten wet food, she chewed right through the teat on her bottle though so she just gets it in her dish now lol. Jinx is loving nicking her milk if she dosn't finish it, the big baby!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Some raw food will soon bulk her up if you have heard o natural instincts thats good.I also would say 6 weeks and if she isnt then the dam woman who sold hr is an idiot for selling an underweight kitten but id go for it being under age if owt.

My kittens i could never let them go sooo small -


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Soo cute! My daughter rang the RSPCA this week as a girl she knows had 5 week old kittens she was advertising on facebook. This is the mums cats 3rd litter and she only about 18 months old. The RSPCA actually visited but all the kittens had been rehomed  less than 6 weeks old. Hope they can persuade her to get mum spayed.


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

I have also reported this woman as Graham said he had spotted another pregnant female pottering around outside (it was a farm house with no other property around) and I would feel ill knowing I hadn't done anything if she is doing this to her cats its so unfair :sad: I don't like doing things like that but it is obvious this woman needs help and education regarding her animals. Graham also said there was an old border collie and a collie pup in the garden too, I just hope she is not breeding those too.
I have not heard anything back yet but fingers crossed. 

I shall have a wee look at natural instincts thank you we&#9829;bsh's I am open to all suggestions regarding food for all my kitties, Harley is like a hoover right now he is trying to beat me to the kitten's bowls lol he won't be able to for long though as he is going to be the size of a bus


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

this is what really pixxes me off, they can be bothered to bring kittens into the world but when it comes down to feeding until the correct rehoming age and giving kittens flea and wormers oh no they cant be blooxy bothered.
worms are very dangerous to kittens and a simple treatment costing hardly anything is not even given, im not happy.

on a lighter note...... your kitten is beautiful, very striking markings, well done for giving her a home. i would also say 6 weeks old.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh the poor baby  I wonder if you can get some cimi-cat it will give her lots of vits that she needs to grow strong, Let her lap it up, she is lovely  
I just dont know how we can stop these people apart from people stoping buying them and creating a market, these people just dont care, those poor cats


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

AngieM said:


> Thats why I called her up but as I say she is saying that he is definately 8 weeks, she is not interested in taking him back and basically said that I could give him back if I didnt want him as she had someone else interested in him this morning anyway???? How rude!
> So I'd say returning him is not an option as it looks as though she is determined to get rid of them, the other kittens were all homed, my poor partner is devastated, he didnt realise it was just a wee baby and has been feeling very guilty.


This exactly what happened to a cat we got off my mother-in-law years ago. She was adamant that Skoota was 8 weeks old but like your little one she was tiny with blue eyes 

I get the feeling that the lady you got the kitten from just wanted to get rid of them probably because she couldn't cope with the mess (I'm convinced that's what my mother-in-laws intentions were).

In the end we just sucked it up as a bad experience and we were very naive back then but Skoota did thrive and grow up to be a lovely cat. She got knocked down on the road though as an adult cat


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel quite sorry for the kittens that have went to homes who will also not neuter their kitty's, don't realise they have to deworm/deflea/innoculate/insure and all the other costs involved after paying £30 for a kitten and just let them have litter after litter. 
I will also look into the cimi-cat thank you, she loves her Royal Canin babycat milk, she is turning her wee nose up at the Applaws chicken so will need to try some other types to get her bulk up, she has put on 70g since I got her (5 days) so I think she is gaining normally now (or as far as I can calculate).


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

((Hugs to you Iheartcats)) What a wee shame xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Obe is a beauty!!!!! I can see she is going to wrap her little paws right round your hearts :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

AngieM said:


> I feel quite sorry for the kittens that have went to homes who will also not neuter their kitty's, don't realise they have to deworm/deflea/innoculate/insure and all the other costs involved after paying £30 for a kitten and just let them have litter after litter.
> I will also look into the cimi-cat thank you, she loves her Royal Canin babycat milk, she is turning her wee nose up at the Applaws chicken so will need to try some other types to get her bulk up, she has put on 70g since I got her (5 days) so I think she is gaining normally now (or as far as I can calculate).


She is a darling..so pretty :001_tt1:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I love her, she's so gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:. Well done on providing a home where she will obviously be loved and well looked after. Shame on that woman for separating her from mummy at such a tender young age


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

she is stunning  really very pretty i got my little bramble like this (although i got him from a rescue) its awful to think of the little kittens that dont go to homes who care


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

She is so beautiful well done for doing so well with her xx


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

so adoreable, what a stupid woman getting rid off them so young!

good job she has you  she is a very pretty little things x


----------

